# Greek Orthodox Easter/Mayday holiday



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you are planning to visit Greece for Greek orthodox Easter be aware that the May day holiday has been moved to Tuesday May 7th due to the Greek Easter holy week. This means there's a five day holiday when many of the shops could be closed.

For further info see HERE

We shall be on the Minoan sailing from Igoumenitsa to Ancona on the 2nd May if all goes to plan.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

